

Tor/Forge E-book Titles to Go DRM-Free - DiabloD3
http://www.tor.com/blogs/2012/04/torforge-e-book-titles-to-go-drm-free

======
andrewaylett
I think this is good news -- so far I've avoided buying e-books, because I
really don't want to be locked in to a single supplier. I'm hopeful more
publishers will follow their lead.

------
coffeeaddicted
Big step forward. Now we only need an ebook-reader that doesn't have to be
rooted but allows full access from the start.

